# Key West Captain



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Headed for Key West the first week of August. Can anybody put me on a good captain for some offshore activity. Will be taking the missus and daughter. Looking for dolphin,yellowtail, etc. No billfish in the picture this trip. But any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I use to work down there for a great capt. Try Capt. Andy @ www.fishandy.com


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Will get in touch with him.:thumbsup:


----------



## addict620 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Key West Charter*

I went down there a couple weeks ago and did a six pack split on a charter called the a "fishcheck". Ended up being only four fishermen. Questionable crew and gear, the captain was cool enough but he knew where he was going whether there were fish or not. Never seen a crew try to sell bonita knock downs like that. I think they took us bait fishing and were going out for sharks that night. I had the thought but never took the time to ask PFF members for recommendations. As I was getting off the boat (obviously unthrilled), the captain told me he only heard of two mahi all day. I believed him cause all the capt's were out in the same area catching bonita with us, wasn't like we were in the "wrong" spot, there were plenty of others. I have been on charters and not tore up fish...no problem it's fishing, but this was a bit dissapointing. If you and the wife are going to charter the boat yourself you will possibly do better. These guys weren't willing to get us to mahi or even change the spread, they had an agenda and executed it. Wish I had a crew I thought was awesome I could recommend but I figured this rant could be just as informative. Maybe take my own boat next time......


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've big game fished out of Key West a few times and it always sucked. Even on a private boat a couple of times. Much better fishing up here, IMO.

I'd stick to tarpon, inshore, and reef fishing. Bag the bluewater fishing.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*key west*

yellowtail fishing should be great the dolphin will be hit and miss that time of year and the blackfin are ever present down there i would recomend chartering your own boat the split charters are more of atourist trap (kinda like all of key weird) I would recomend staying up in the middle keys if you are serious about fishing


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If your not obligated to Key West I recommend Islamarado. Much better and less expensive in my opinion. You are also able to fish inside or outside the reef.


----------



## newnature (Jul 18, 2011)

I worked down there for years around the fishing scene. I suggest if you wanna catch some really nice fish go with someone that owns and operates their own boat. There are alot of 30' center console boats in the lower keys offering these charters. "Double J" Capt. Jimmie Johnson Cudjoe Key, "Odyssea" Rush Maltz, Stock Island.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

I have been with Captain Rob at Hurricane Hole Marina. He was a mutual friend of a the people we stayed with in Key West a couple of years ago. He has a 26' contender and we tore up the yellowtail on an afternoon trip about the same time of year. That morning trip he brought in 50 lb black grouper. I agree that the pelagics could be hit or miss but in the Key's you really do not need a big cabin boat especially for just 3 of you. If you do an all day trip obviously ask for his recommendations on what is biting (of course yellowtail snapper will be) but maybe hit those for part of the day then try tolling for awhile...

Hurricane hole marina has a good little restaurant as well- they will cook your catch and add sides for next to nothing and if you get there when they are finishing up a 1/2 or whole day trip you can see how they did...

http://www.keywestpapa.com/CaptainRob-26Contender.htm


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

X 2 on Hurricane Hole Marina. $12.95 with YOUR fish, and you get 2 sides.
You might call "Martin" there, and he will get you hooked up with chum and bait. They have a nice covered cleaning bench set up, non ethanol fuel and the there are usually 20-25 Tarpon waiting on the fish scraps. 
We got back Saturday night, and we didn't use a guide. We got into the yellow tail out by the "Eyeglass" in about 58 foot of water just before the drop off. Take a 185 degree bearing when coming out of the pass at Hurricane Hole Marina and it's about 5-6 miles.
Chum, chum and more chum. You can do the dough balls and free line, or use a #2 hook and bury it in a frozen shrimp. ( use light line and a 8-10 ft. flourocarbon leader. 
I would also drop a heavy bottom / nocker rig while you are using the light tackle on the yellow tails, and be ready. 
Bryan found a good weed line about 14 miles out and got 8 dolphin up to 14 lbs. using blue/white teasers. 
Seas were 1-2, and the water color was beautiful
For restaurants, we went to Louie's, the Rooftop, and La Trattoria. good eats. 
Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

sounds fun good luck


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Capt. Jim Sharpe on Summerland Key (MM 20). "Sea Boots" is the boat. 745-1530 is his number; look him up on youtube, also.



BT


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Sure is nice to know we have this group of people to help out. Would take my own boat but just dont have the time this trip. Thanks again for all your input.:thumbup:


----------



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

I have fished with "main attraction" out of marathon key. My capt. was Marty (who had a record for most released sails in a day). Super nice guys, they do a lot of tournament fishing. Without a doubt the best charter trip I have ever been on, these guys are normally booked up way in advance but sometimes have an opening. I was down there in sept. and every charter I talked to was doubtful about catching any sails or dolphin that time of year. Marty told me if he didn't put me on some dolphin then I didn't owe him a penny for the trip. My wife and I went on a day charter and brought home 43 dolphin, 1 released sail, missed a double hookup on a pair of sails, and finished the day catching some yellow tail and I lost something big on the bottom at a reef. All during the slowest season in the keys.

http://www.mainattraction.org/


----------



## seniyajw (Jul 22, 2011)

hey, guy, you are certainly the master of getting on the fish, and your crew is the best at boating them!!! :bowdown

Cliff, how much ibprofen did you have to take!!!! :letsdrink


----------

